# Awesome Service from these guys again



## Triggauk (Feb 1, 2017)

I'd just like to say a thank you to John for his great service today. I had some issues with a couple of flexipads and John went out of his way to contact flexipads and arrange a free replacement for me, along with some great advice on how to get the most out of them. 

Although I've only made a few orders with them so far they made me feel like a very valued customer and I will be purchasing many more goodies from them in the future. 

Thanks to Flexipads too 👍🏻


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Triggauk said:


> I'd just like to say a thank you to John for his great service today. I had some issues with a couple of flexipads and John went out of his way to contact flexipads and arrange a free replacement for me, along with some great advice on how to get the most out of them.
> 
> Although I've only made a few orders with them so far they made me feel like a very valued customer and I will be purchasing many more goodies from them in the future.
> 
> Thanks to Flexipads too 👍🏻


Hey Triggauk,

Thanks for the kind words I genuinely appreciate you taking the time to write them!

The new pads left yesterday to you so should be with you very soon :thumb:


----------

